# Hygrolon Exo Terra Vivarium in progress



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey, 

I just wannt to share a bit of my new Vivarium where I experimented with Hygrolon. Its a 90x45x90 cm Exo Terra

It is still in progress and will be mainly planted with small orchids and mosses.
I am still uncertain if I put any frog's in the Tank 


I used 1 component PU foam 










And pinned the Hygrolon onto the foam.
On the edges I used silicone to hold everything in place.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

Is the hygrolon on top of the white stuff? Or did you paste that media on the hygrolon? What is the white stuff by the way?


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

DPfarr said:


> Is the hygrolon on top of the white stuff? Or did you paste that media on the hygrolon? What is the white stuff by the way?


The white stuff is expanding foam and I just pinned the Hygrolon with metal clip's onto the foam background. I only used very little silicone on the edges!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## junglehoard (Oct 21, 2019)

Will be interesting to see the progress. Love a large setup.


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

I am now mostly done with the tank . The next step will be building the cover out of glass and install the misting system.










Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

Hello,

I finally finished the glass cover and installed the misting system for testing.

I will have two 120mm fans which run in opposite directions
They will run at a medium setting.
Any thoughts are appreciated....thanks


----------



## inktomi (Nov 17, 2007)

If you put a small hole towards the bottom you could get some better air flow, even without the fans the heat from the lights will pull air up through the top vents if you give a lower one for it to come in through. 



That seems like a lot of fan - but at a low setting and maybe on a timer it shouldn't get tooo dry I would think.


----------



## mbooher (Apr 4, 2020)

Any updates on the tank?


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

mbooher said:


> Any updates on the tank?


Unfortunately not. If everything goes as planned I can set up the tank next week. 
I accidentally destroyed the glass cover and had to redo it.
I also ordered alot of orchids from a orchid nursery in Ecuador. The order will be delayed till the travel restrictions in Europe are lifted.....

Next week:


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey, 
I do not have a lot oft time to explain everything but feel free to ask me I will try to answer.


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

.




















Moss growth after a few weeks.


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

Wow what plant is this:










And did it come flowering or is just so darn happy with you that it flowered right away?


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

minorhero said:


> Wow what plant is this:


Its a beautiful Bulbophyllum treschii



minorhero said:


> And did it come flowering or is just so darn
> happy with you that it flowered right away?


I got it 4 months ago and it just flowered for me


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

Bengt said:


> Its a beautiful Bulbophyllum treschii
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never been an orchid guy but this thing is making me think that was a mistake. Thank you for the information! I will have to look into this critter a bit more.


----------

